# a change in circumstances .....



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone ... hope you are enjoying your start to the weekend, plus dont forget we get an extra hour in bed as the clocks go back tonight!!!! 

I wanted to let you know that I wont be on the forum as much as usual in the next few weeks ....  although some of you may think thats a good thing ! 

I was actually made redundant last month and I finally finished this week as the office I was in closed ..... BUT I start a new job on Monday so Im very very lucky!! 

I seriously considered having to give up my Mod badge as my new job will be quite full on for some weeks... and I didnt want to be seen as not pulling my weight on here! However, Ive been speaking to our Big Boss and Jojo about this and we have decided that I will stay on as a moderator...

So ....... Jojo will obviously have a lot more on her plate than usual but I know that you will give her all your support and help when its needed .... and even those of you who like to create havoc on occasion (Xtreme !?!?!?!?!? ) will no doubt rally round and share the load in answering posts etc!!!

Im still gonna be around .... but less frequently! Anyway I thought it was polite to let you know .... and to show my support for my lovely fellow mod and friend Jojo!

Muchas Gracias!

Sue xx :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

Jo xxxx :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> Jo xxxx :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave: Im still here ... albeit in smaller quantities! lol

Sue


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave: Im still here ... albeit in smaller quantities! lol
> 
> Sue


Sorry to hear that Sue, but it's great news that you've already got a new job lined up. :clap2: Great to hear some good news. 

As for a good weekend...well, I collected my daughter from school yesterday and had to rush her to A&E as she had fallen over during playtime and fractured her wrist ....but the service we received was wonderful at the hospital. Not the smoothest of starts to the weekend...but that's kids! A nice big plaster on her arm for the next four weeks or so, which no doubt will be fully decorated and signed by her classmates on her return. So a weekend of hibernation for us, I think, snuggling up with all the bad weather and lots of tlc for my babygirl. 

I'm sure once you get into the swing of things again in your new job, you'll return to being on here just as much as usual. Hope it all goes well for you.

Tally.x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Tally xxx sorry to hear about the accident! why do they always have accidents just before holidays, weekends and parties! lol I know mine always did! hope she is feeling ok.

Sue xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi everyone ... hope you are enjoying your start to the weekend, plus dont forget we get an extra hour in bed as the clocks go back tonight!!!!
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I wont be on the forum as much as usual in the next few weeks ....  although some of you may think thats a good thing !
> 
> ...


 Thanks for letting us know - you would have been missed.
Good luck with the new job, and well done in just *getting* a job in the first place!!!

Tally,
Your poor girl!! Still, I think TLC is the best thing in these so it's a good job it's the weekend and you're all around to make a fuss of her.
Take care,
PW


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Pesky .... believe me I feel very lucky indeed!

Sue x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

All the best for yer new job:clap2:

A job?........hmmm......... isn't that one of them things that mean you have to do that nasty stuff ...............what's it called again?:confused2:................. you know, it's a swear word.............it makes you ill ...........umm...............Work!, that's it 
Oops, hope I don't get banned for swearing


Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> All the best for yer new job:clap2:
> 
> A job?........hmmm......... isn't that one of them things that mean you have to do that nasty stuff ...............what's it called again?:confused2:................. you know, it's a swear word.............it makes you ill ...........umm...............Work!, that's it
> Oops, hope I don't get banned for swearing
> ...


 mmmmmm I know what you mean .... unfortunately unless I do the "w" word we dont eat!

Sue xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> mmmmmm I know what you mean .... unfortunately unless I do the "w" word we dont eat!
> 
> Sue xxx


Food's not all it's cracked up to be. Now drink on the other hand..............



Doggy


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Best of luck in the new job Sue


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

All the best Sue...it just woud'nt be the same without you. Mrs H says how lucky you are having only one job ! She reckons the building site...the fish box cleaning on the docks...and programme selling at the Olympics is what keeps her going. Hope to see you soon.....xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Sue,
Sorry to hear about being made redundant but well done for getting another job in record time. In these times of crisis, that is something of a small miracle, particularly in this part of Spain. Sorry you wont be around as much but good luck with the job.
Caz.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry about the old job,Sue, glad about the new job. The fact you were reemployed so quickly shows your skills, qualifications and general talents are in high demand.
Hope you will keep posting, you are a mine of good advice and useful information.
As for the 'extra' hour tonight: I'm really pleased as I have to do an early pick-up at Aeropuerta de Malaga -05.00  and it means I'll get an additional hour's sleep, that is if my calculations are correct


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> As for the 'extra' hour tonight: I'm really pleased as I have to do an early pick-up at Aeropuerta de Malaga -05.00  and it means I'll get an additional hour's sleep, that is if my calculations are correct



You need to get your visitors to learn the art of booking sociable hour flights!!!! I hate the airport at that time of night/morning, theres always a stray dog and an old drunk man that hang around there and I find it scary!!!! I'm doing my airport pick up at a respectable lunchtime tomorrow!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> You need to get your visitors to learn the art of booking sociable hour flights!!!! I hate the airport at that time of night/morning, theres always a stray dog and an old drunk man that hang around there and I find it scary!!!! I'm doing my airport pick up at a respectable lunchtime tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


It's a flight from Glasgow, Jo and the only direct flights arrive at that unearthly hour, unfortunately. And I've got to go back in the evening to pick up friends who are arriving at a more seemly time.
I always pick up people from Departures, it's much easier. I drive to San Julian and lurk about there - in the Leroy Merlin carpark with a book if it's light, in a cafe if dark,until I get a call saying my friend(s) are through passport control then I drive the five minutes to the airport and they are waiting - no need for me to get out of the car even.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> It's a flight from Glasgow, Jo and the only direct flights arrive at that unearthly hour, unfortunately. And I've got to go back in the evening to pick up friends who are arriving at a more seemly time.
> I always pick up people from Departures, it's much easier. I drive to San Julian and lurk about there - in the Leroy Merlin carpark with a book if it's light, in a cafe if dark,until I get a call saying my friend(s) are through passport control then I drive the five minutes to the airport and they are waiting - no need for me to get out of the car even.


 I park on the dust track roundabout at the back of the airport, where they're doing all the road building, by the control tower entrance and then my OH phones me when he's waiting outside arrivals - in that underground bit, I then drive thru and pick him up. He always waits on the corner, so I barely even stop the car!!!

Sometimes I go early and park up at the end of the runway so that my son can watch the planes land - I get a running comentary of what the pilot is doing, why the engine changes tone, what make of plane, how old it is, how good the approach and landings are...... AAAGGGHH!!! lane:

Jo xxxx


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations on NOT being part of the long-term unemployed, Sue!
Five+ months and counting since my job went *poof*, and no offers yet :-(
Jay


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and good luck messages!

It is my first day today and isnt it amazing that no matter how old you are, or how much experience you have it carries the same nerves as your first ever day at school! lol

I have a girlfriend who was made redundant two months ago, a very very able lady! and although she hasnt found work that she would prefer doing, and is more than capable of doing, she has found 5 part time jobs .... from cleaning to catering! in these mad times its a case of needs must, survival of the the fittest and doing what you need to do to stay afloat!

Talk to you all soon
Sue x :ranger:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad to hear that you got sorted yourself out, Sue. The coast needs quality people and this shows there IS work out there for those who are prepared to graft. So pleased for you.


----------

